# First macro 2011



## carlos58 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello everyone 
In Italy there are the first insects. I started with these and other my new macro gallery
 2011 :Macrofotografia 2011 Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com
 and closed the old Macro 2010 :Macrofotografia 2010 Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com
 If you want to see the shots you are always welcome and under each shot there are the shooting data, camera and lens
thanks for looking
a wasp : Osmia cornuta





a fly : Calliphora sp.




a Syrphidae




and a bee in flight


----------



## TheFantasticG (Mar 12, 2011)

Good job on catching the bug in flight.


----------



## Miladymimi (Mar 12, 2011)

wonderfully sharp and clear!


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## ChrisA (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice start Carlos for 2011.  Hope you have a good shooting year


----------



## carlos58 (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you very much Chris
Hope you have a good shooting year


----------



## FoggyLens (Mar 21, 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 22, 2011)

Lovely set, esp like #3.


----------

